# PONY JuMPING!!!:D



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Great pics! Looks like fun! Love the first pic!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

wow you can sure jump high!

You look like a ninja in the first picture,hahahahaaa


----------



## trynottofall (Feb 23, 2011)

that is so awesome! You can really jump high, if I tried to do that, I probably would have hurt myself long ago...


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I would break my neck...


----------



## DunOverIt (Dec 14, 2010)

Wow.. I thought I'd just see you lunging a pony over a fence lol


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

OMG wow great pics!!


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

ahha aweosme looks like a BLAST !


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Very cool! Do you do hurdles?


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

that is so cool! Do you do track?


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

haha I used to do that with my dog, cept the jumps were never that big lol she would go under.


----------



## SidMit (Jun 4, 2010)

Those pictures made me smile. Looks like fun. I would trip over those jumps, even if they were flat on the ground. I am graceful like that.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

omg thats is awesome he looks so cute going over the jumps and would have face planted trying to jump that


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I LOVE that pony......I WANT that pony!!


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

Lol No I don't do track but I've always wanted too and I'm a senior this year and I wanted to do it before i graduated but I was too late to sign up =[ ohwell though, pony jumping is funner


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

I would honestly break my neck if I tried that XD I can't even jump over a barrel... That's impressive =)


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

You know a horse loves what he doesn't even have to duck to go under it and is happy to go over it!

That is seriously impressive.


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

Yes he does love to jump! I wish he was about 17 hands! He would be a record breaker jumper for sure...I'll have to post some pictures sometime of him jumping bigger jumps from last summer.


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

wowza! ok how do U jump that high?? and he is so dang cute!!!


----------



## butterflysparkles (Mar 12, 2011)

YIKES! What an adventure!


----------



## butterflysparkles (Mar 12, 2011)

Ha ha!



SidMit said:


> Those pictures made me smile. Looks like fun. I would trip over those jumps, even if they were flat on the ground. I am graceful like that.


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

That's too bad about track Crimson, you look like you could have been a competitive hurdler


----------

